# CAIRO | Public Transport



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice trains, who are the manufacturers? Locally made? Or are they foreign made from brand name corporations (Kawasaki, Hyundai ROTEM etc...)


----------



## Taiwan Junior (Jan 10, 2005)

krnboy1009 said:


> Nice trains, who are the manufacturers? Locally made? Or are they foreign made from brand name corporations (Kawasaki, Hyundai ROTEM etc...)


Manufactured by Kinki Sharyō & Toshiba (joint venture) in Japan.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

^^ The first seven srts for Line 3 were made in Japan and the remaining eleven sets will be assembled in Egypt, presumably by SEMAF, which made the previous Cairo Metro rolling stock.

The Line 2 and Line 3 trains are based on Paris Métro MF 77 stock. I would assume that soft loans from Japan are the reason why the trains are based on a French design but built in Japan.


----------



## xAbd0o (Jul 19, 2009)

Taiwan Junior said:


> Manufactured by Kinki Sharyō & Toshiba (joint venture) in Japan.


Really? I thought its Mitsubishi.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

^^ It's a consortium of Mitsubishi Corporation (not Mitsubishi Electric), Toshiba and Kinki Sharyo. From the press release:


> The contractual scheme has Mitsubishi Corporation acting as main contractor, with Kinki Sharyo in charge of manufacturing car body and bogies, and Toshiba supplying electrical equipment. The assembly work for Line 3 Phase 2 will be carried out by an Egyptian rolling stock manufacturer.


Mitsubishi Corporation is a _sōgō shōsha_:


> Sogo shosha (総合商社, sōgō shōsha) means general trading companies, a business entity unique to Japan trading a wide range of products and materials. In addition to trading, they have historically acted as investment banks and private equities...
> 
> Sōgō shōsha deal in general commerce. On one end, they supply large volumes of raw materials goods from large manufacturers or wholesalers to smaller distributors and retailers. On the other end, they act as an international sales force for medium- and small-sized companies without the ability to market and maintain distribution channels overseas. *They also often act as the linchpin of large consortium contracts* ranging from the building of shopping malls to railway and other property projects, coordinating the activities of banks, construction, and logistics companies.


----------



## nideru_90 (Dec 23, 2010)

my pictures on 28 March 2012

Abdou Pasha station



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Mostly men in these photos. Do women stay in a seperate car?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

dwdwone said:


> Mostly men in these photos.


First thing I noticed as well.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Had women been thought of, then the straprings wouldn't be suspended so high.


----------



## xAbd0o (Jul 19, 2009)

Usually there is a Women only car. and the other cars are mixed so women do go into these cars too. It's to avoid harassment


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

According to Wikipedia:



> On all Cairo metro trains, the middle two cars (4th and 5th) of each train are reserved for women (the 5th car becomes a mixed use after 21:00). These cars are used as an option for women who do not wish to ride with men in the same car; however, women can still ride other cars freely.


Says that the 4th and 5th car of each train in the Cairo Metro are exclusive to women as an option for women who do not wish to ride with males in the same car.


----------



## xAbd0o (Jul 19, 2009)

well yea, one and half cars since the 5th become mixed :|


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

New York Times
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/04/w...bway-is-efficient-orderly-and-dependable.html



> CAIRO JOURNAL
> *Underground, Everything That Life Above Is Not*
> 
> May 3, 2012
> ...


There is also a slideshow here, including many photos of the Heliopolis tram:
http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2012/05/04/world/middleeast/20120404CAIRO.html?ref=middleeast


----------



## Neb81 (Jun 14, 2010)

Gotta agree with the sentiment in the article. I spent a lot of time in Cairo as part of my studies, and we always said the metro (and the easiness of food shopping compared to upper egypt) were the saving graces of the city. Without it, getting around would be an absolute nightmare without end.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

^^



> *Hyundai Rotem cars ordered for Cairo Line 1​*
> 26 January 2013
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ndai-rotem-cars-ordered-for-cairo-line-1.html


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

So, there are 3 types of rolling stocks for each line? Really amazing, I never saw anywhere.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

After waiting long years, at last line 3 is now opened. I must say that rolling stocks of line 3 is really modern and state of the art.

However, I heard that when metro line 3 will complete, the Heliopolis tram system will be closed. Is it true? Please confirm and right some details.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I’ve some questions (arose after viewing some websites). Please answer one by one – 

1)	Left side, right side or both sides, - which type of platforms are in most numbers in Cairo subway network?
2)	Elevated, overground or underground - which type of stations are in most numbers in Cairo subway network?
3)	Which is the highest & deepest station of Cairo metro?
4)	Which is the busiest metro station?
5)	Where is/are the depot(s) of the subway network?
6)	Is the name CAIRO changed to QAHIRA now, and ALEXANDRIA to ISKANDARIYAH?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

1x1.

Satisfied yet?


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

One of the stations for the new rail lines:



minymina said:


> Adly Mansour station - Located between Cairo & the New Capital


----------



## buss (Jun 10, 2016)

Does someone have any presentation about the Caio Light Rail project?
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017-08/17/content_30716299.htm

I couldn't find any technical details such as line layout, stations positions, type of trains, operating voltage, etc...

Ty in advance!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Egypt beefs up security outside metro stations after fare rise protests*"

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ations-after-fare-rise-protests-idUSKCN1IE0K7


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

There has been some noticeable progress recently. Since last summer (2017), preparatory works for construction of stations in Phase 3 - stage 1 started. Phase 3 - stage 1 is from Ataba (existing station) westwards to Nasser (interchange with Line 1) and Maspero, then under the Nile to Zamalek and Kit Kat. These works were very noticeable because large stretches of some important roads (especially around Nasser) are closed while the stations are dug out. After Kit Kat, the Line 3 is due to split into two separate branches - one north to El Farag (on the ring road) and one south to Cairo University (interchange with line 2) - these branches will be constructed as Phase 3 - stage 2 and Phase 3 - stage 3 respectively.

Then last month, in May 2018, construction launch for Phase 3 was announced. Given the preparatory works were very obvious above ground, I take this to mean that actual tunnelling has started. More details (in English) can be found here:
Daily News Egypt - Construction on 3rd phase of Cairo metro line 3 begins (2018-05-23)

This news article gives a completion date of 2022. But it also time to complete each Phase (stage 1 - 55 months, stage 2 - 65 months, stage 3 - 74 months). 55 months equates to 4.5 years - if this is taken as starting from May 2018, we can expect stage 1 to be complete in December 2022, with the other stages completed after this. All big infrastructure projects have complications, so I'm definitely not taking these dates as set in stone.

Separately to this, Phase 4 should take Line 3 from interim terminus at the other end of the line as El Ahram onwards towards the airport. I've seen less news on the progress of this part.

To get a good recap on all phases of Line 3 construction, the National Authority for Tunnels - Line 3 website is a good place to read (albeit the information does get out of date here). The total length of Line 3 is intended to be 45.5km. Currently Phase 1 and Phase 2 of line 3 are open. Together, these initial phases have opened 12km of new line (so ~26% of the total). Phase 3 is due to open another 17.7km of line (so the latest phase is the most ambitious - not only doubling the length of the line, but also tunnelling under two branches of the Nile). Once Phase 3 is fully open, ~65% of Line 3 will be open. After that, Phase 4 towards the airport should open the remaining ~35% of the planned Line 3.

A final point to note, Phase 4 of Line 3 was originally planned to be a single (in-direct) route to the airport, running via El Salam, near the ring road (this plan can still be seen if you click on "Phase 4" on the National Authority for Tunnels website). However, the latest map on the main page shows Phase 4 also splitting into two branches, with one branch heading east directly to the airport and another branch heading north-east towards the ring road. As someone who uses Cairo airport fairly regularly, the new plan looks a lot better to me!


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## subbotazh (Feb 4, 2015)

ReginaMills said:


>


I still can not find the actual values of the passenger traffic by the Cairo metro on each lines


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

]_Source: _http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-49403-tunnelling-work-begins-on-third-phase-of-egypts-cairo-metro-line-3/1/print/

Tunnelling work has commenced on Phase 3 of Egypt’s Cairo Metro Line 3 project.

Orascom Construction announced that a tunnel boring machine (TBM) broke through on the third phase of the development. 

A joint venture (JV) of Vinci, Bouygues, and Arab Contractors is developing the third phase of Line 3. 

The JV’s scope includes 18km of tunnel and viaduct works, including 15 elevated, grade, and underground stations. 

Orascom is currently involved in all phases under construction for Cairo Metro.


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-49403-tunnelling-work-begins-on-third-phase-of-egypts-cairo-metro-line-3/


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

An article was published yesterday giving some information on progress on Line 3 - Phase 4A/4B (the opposite end of the line from Phase 3):
http://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/1302494

The article includes some photos of the construction of phase 4B (mostly above ground stations / stations on viaducts).

It also states that the target opening date for phase 4A is December 2018, but no photos are shown of this mainly underground section (the labels on the photos are incorrect I believe). Phase 4A consists of 5 stations beyond the existing eastern terminus of El Ahram - Haroun to El Nozha (the first above ground station is El Nozha).


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Egypt's first monorail project 40 percent complete, say builders*

Egypt’s first monorail is more than 40 percent complete, the construction companies under-taking the project said on Monday.
The six-kilometre long monorail is being carried out by two of Egypt’s major construction companies, the Arab Contractors and Orascom Construction, as part of the fourth construction phase of the third Cairo metro line.

Work started in November 2017 and is set to be completed by the end of 2018, according to the companies. 

The overground line extends from Cairo's Heliopolis Hisham Barakat station to Adly Mansour station in 10 Ramadan city, passing through the Hikestep, Kebaa and Omar Ibn Al-Khattab stations.

Orascom’s stations manager for the project, Gaber Kassem, said that 100 percent of the project will be implemented by Egyptian workers, and by using pillar construction technology, which he said was new for the country.

In 2017, Egypt's ministries of transportation and housing accepted preliminary blueprints from national and international companies interested in building the country's first electric elevated railway network. 

One of the proposed elevated railway lines will stretch over 35km from 6 October City to suburban Giza, while another planned line would extend the 52km from Nasr City to New Cairo.

Built in the 1980s, Cairo's metro transported about four million passengers daily in the 2013/14 fiscal year, according to the Egyptian Company for Metro Management and Operation (ECMMO).

The company expects to transport about 6 million passengers per day in the financial year 2019/2020.

The last construction phase of Cairo's third metro line is set to be completed by the end of 2018, with a fourth line due to be finished by 2019.

http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsContent/3/12/305435/Business/Economy/Egypts-first-monorail-project--percent-complete,-s.aspx


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Minister of Transport: Opening of the first part of the fourth phase of the metro December 2018 *

The Minister of Transport inspected the first part of the fourth phase of the third line
Dr. Hisham Arafat, Minister of Transport, conducted a surprise inspection tour on Sunday evening to follow up implementation rates in the second part of the fourth phase of the third line of Metro (4B).

minister inspected a number of stations of the stage (Hisham Barakat - Quba - Omar ibn al-Khattab - Adly Mansour), stressing the project workers to adhere to the timetable in the implementation of the work.

The minister pointed out the importance of implementing the subway projects because of the important role of the metro in easing the traffic pressure on the streets and axes of Cairo as one of the most important elements of the system of organized mass transport, pointing out that it is intended to accommodate the metro network after completion of the implementation of nearly 9 million passengers Daily.

He explained that this part is being implemented by a consortium of Egyptian contracting companies (Arab Contractors and Orascom) to benefit from the experience gained in the implementation of the subway and to reduce the dependence on foreign expertise and to provide foreign currency, pointing out that this segment extends 6.35 km from Hisham Barakat station The first workshop of the third line, 65 acres, is the largest workshop in Africa.

Dr. Hisham Arafat, Minister of Transport, said that three projects are underway in the third line, the first and the second parts of the fourth phase, in addition to the third phase. He pointed out that the first part of the fourth phase is 5.15 km long and includes 4 tunnel stations (Haroun - Heliopolis - a thousand housing - the sun club) and the station Alawi is the station Nozha.

The minister confirmed that there is significant progress in the construction work of the first part of the fourth phase with a completion rate of 85% and finishing works by 72% and rail works by 55%, noting that this section is scheduled to open in December 2018.























































http://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/1302494


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Nile River Bus*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*ENTER CAIRO'S DOUBLE DECKER BUS!*

Have you heard of the double decker tour bus circulating Egypt yet? It’s first of its kind in the country, and has been operating for 5 years, mostly in Alexandria on a route on the Corniche and from Anfoushi to Montazah for just 5LE, as well as being around other touristic resorts such as Hurghada. Most recently though, the double decker was spotted around central Cairo. The open-top, red double decker is a carbon copy of the Hop-On-Hop-Off tour buses in London and other cities in Europe, only equipped with air conditioning and free Wi-Fi on over 25 buses circulating the country. Those available in Cairo go around the Egyptian Museum, Tahrir Square, Al-Azhar Park, Tthe Citadel, Giza and The Pyramids as well as other famous sites, and are accessible to locals as well as visitors, costing tourists $10 and Egyptians LE20.

“It was mainly an initiative to facilitate touristic transportation,” says CEO Mostafa Abdallah whom we had a chance to speak to. “The Cairo Double Decker city bus will hopefully be open in the future for public use and transportation. At first we even went around sporting clubs such as Gezira, El Shams and The Shooting Club in Mohandessin, but now our focus is on summer time where we run bus events and road shows. But we don’t work during the winter much, we’re hoping tourism picks up; it all depends on the country’s situation really.” This is practically one of the most exciting transportation news we’ve heard as of late, although it’s been around for some time, whether for touristic or advertising purposes; promoting for liberal El Nahar TV Chanel, Resala, Beyti and Lipton have all customised buses to promote their brands.





































http://m.cairoscene.com/Buzz/Enter-Cairo-s-Double-Decker-Bus


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Have you noticed anything new on your (unfortunate) morning commute? Giant, green monstrosities eating people up perhaps? Well then, you’ve just encountered one of 12 new double-decker public transportation buses, courtesy of your friendly neighbourhood Public Transportation Authority and the Kastour company, which may or may not have something to do with the outfits of the same name.

According to Atef Abdel-Hamid, Governor of Cairo, the 12 buses are valued at about 28 million EGP, and are just the first stage of the buses’ rollouts, with the second stage taking place somewhere around the end of this year, adding another 28 double-deckers to the fleet. The buses can haul quite the impressive amount of drones citizens; with 17 on the first floor and 54 on the second, a single bus can shuffle around 71 folks all over Cairo, for just five pounds per ride. Did we also mention they’re air-conditioned? Yeah.

Furthermore, the buses have their own special routes that steer clear of any bridges, tunnels or any obstacles that aren’t compatible with their height, the drivers of each bus are some of the most experienced that the Public Transportation Authority has to offer, and (finally) they’ll also be connecting new urban areas, the likes of the suburban desert that is New Cairo to the bustling Downtown area, making the writer’s life less of a hellish ordeal.

http://m.cairoscene.com/Buzz/double-decker


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*CAIRO TO GET DOUBLE-DECKER BUSES*

Good news for Cairene commuters far and wide; Cairo Governor Atef Abdel Hamid has announced that publicly operated double-decker buses will see deployment for the first time in Cairo’s streets throughout 2018.

The buses, which will accommodate up to 70 passengers, will be rolling out on lines that typically see a high density of commuters in order to reduce congestion and make public transportation more appealing. The first batch will have 12 buses seeing operation, with an estimated 40 joining the fleet during 2018.

Cairo’s transport authority has made numerous financial efforts in order to supply 130 new buses running on natural gas at a cost of EGP 500 million, along with 150 new minibuses and a spare-parts budget of about EGP 120 million, according to statements by Abdel Hamid.

In addition, there are plans to gradually increase the amount of public transportation which sits in the neighbourhood of around 3,000 buses in an effort to boost confidence in public transportation over the use of personal cars in hopes of easing Cairo traffic.

http://m.cairoscene.com/Buzz/Cairo-to-Get-Double-Decker-Buses-For-the-First-Time-in-2018


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Transport minister witnesses successful trial run between Haroun and Heliopolis metro stations*"

http://www.egypttoday.com/Article/1...ssful-trial-run-between-Haroun-and-Heliopolis


----------



## Miami High Rise (Feb 15, 2011)

How can the Cairo Metro have 4 million riders a day at it's size? Other small metros are also reported to have such numbers like this that rival much larger 
systems like NYC Subway that are considered crowded with about the same magnitude of riders.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The Cairo metro ridership per km is such an outlier that I wonder if the numbers are wrong.

https://pedestrianobservations.com/2015/03/31/metro-systems-by-ridership-per-kilometer/

While NYC subway is considered crowded by US standards, it is not particularly so in comparison to other major cities, and the ridership density includes overnight passengers in the numerator.


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Woonsocket54 said:


> The Cairo metro ridership per km is such an outlier that I wonder if the numbers are wrong.
> 
> https://pedestrianobservations.com/2015/03/31/metro-systems-by-ridership-per-kilometer/
> 
> While NYC subway is considered crowded by US standards, it is not particularly so in comparison to other major cities, and the ridership density includes overnight passengers in the numerator.



Indeed, it works so good


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Miami High Rise said:


> How can the Cairo Metro have 4 million riders a day at it's size? Other small metros are also reported to have such numbers like this that rival much larger.


and



Woonsocket54 said:


> The Cairo metro ridership per km is such an outlier that I wonder if the numbers are wrong.


https://video-streaming.orange.fr/a...sion-impossible-en-egypte-VID0000002rX69.html ("Riding metro in Cairo : impossible mission")


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Egypt Today:









Egypt plans to invest LE3.5B in Cairo 4th metro line construction in FY2020/21


The government plans to invest LE3.5 billion in FY2020/2021 in the construction works of the first phase of the fourth metro line.




www.egypttoday.com


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Thanks, dimlys1994. I've been trying to find any map on the 4th metro line and it seems this project has been on the planning stage since... maybe 2013?

It must be noted that with the changes in government and Egypt's new infrastructure craze, who knows if this above map will be followed. 










Source link: Nationa Authority for Tunnels


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

I found a video from the Egyptian Ministry of Defence on YouTube that (with English subtitles) talks bout the current completion of Cairo's Line 3, as well as future rail projects and extensions from the city. Oddly enough, the interurban rail to the New Capital as well as Line 4 are also represented.

Since this video is posted on the 17th of August 2020, the proposals may be more credible.


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

From this very article (translated), it seems the New Administrative Capital monorail will be built on funds from a British bank.

*Foreign funding for Monorail, the new administrative capital, will be entirely English*












> The Administrative Capital - October 6: Sources familiar with the matter of foreign funding negotiations for the Monorail project told Al-Mal that the government is seeking to procure from an English bank instead of obtaining it from more than one international party.
> 
> She added that the funding will be in the range of 1.8 billion dollars, which is about 400 million dollars less than the funding announced last year, provided that it is fully managed by the British Bank.
> 
> ...


Source: التمويل الأجنبى لمونوريل العاصمة الإدارية الجديدة سيكون إنجليزيا بالكامل


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Egypt plans to make public transport for free for over 70s *
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
Oct 2, 2020

The Egyptian Ministry of Social Solidarity and the Ministry of Transport agreed to provide free public transportation for those over 70 years of age, including tickets for the Egyptian railway, buses, and metro. 

The decision was announced by the Minister of Social Solidarity, Nevine al-Kabbaj, who added that passengers over 60 will receive at 50 percent discount on all transportation fees. 

Kabbaj reported the ministry will also increase the monthly pensions in its ‘Karama’ (Dignity) program by LE100 for the month of October, in celebration of the International Day of the Elderly.

The program, which has approximately 409,000 enrolled recipients, issues a basic monthly income of LE450 to Egyptian citizens aged 65 and older who are disabled or underprivileged. 

More : Egypt plans to make public transport for free for over 70s - Egypt Independent


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

According to Metro Al Anfaq (I think it was a book or something?), there was a study conducted in 1990 for the future needs of the Cairo area showing a need for 8.4 journeys by public transport and 2.7 million journeys by other modes like taxi and car. The actual public transport capacity then was 4.9 million journeys (3.5 million short of that requirement). The study led to a 50% increase in the number of taxis, resulting in increased traffic congestion in the Cairo area. Did those figures include just the metro, or do they include trams, etc.? And is this because of the first line not being fully completed until 1999, or just having only one metro line at the time period? Realistically, Cairo Metro's daily ridership right now is 3.6 million (1.3 million on Line 1, and have less than a million each on Lines 2 and 3).


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Egypt to begin operations of Light Rail Transit project in October 2021







*


> *Egypt is all set to open its Light Rail Transit (LRT) network extending from El Salam to New Administrative Capital to 10 Ramadan City to public in October 2021.*
> 
> The North African nation’s Minister of Transport, Kamel El Wazir announced that the pilot operations of the LRT will begin in August 2021.
> 
> Egyptian contracting giant Arab Contractors — which is builing the Cairo Monorail alongside Orascom Construction and Bombardier — is constructing the LRT project.


In addition, the authorities have added 4 new stations to the line (misnumbered in the articles). 3 new stations shall be in the New Administrative Capital and 1 station at 10th of Ramadan City (Cathedral of the Nativity of Christ, the Sports City, Military Entity and Shooting Club, and 10 Ramadan City). So the number of stations all-throughout have risen from 11 to 16.




Sources:








Egypt to begin operations of Light Rail Transit project in October 2021


The 84km-long LRT project extends from El Salam to New Administrative Capital to 10 Ramadan City covering 16 stations




www.constructionweekonline.com












Egypt says Light Rail Transit construction project ready in late 2021 - CCE l ONLINE NEWS


Egypt will open its Light Rail Transit project in late 2021 Minister of Transport, Kamel El Wazir has announced. The minister hinted that the




cceonlinenews.com


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Has anyone a map of this project, I unfortunately not succeeded to find one accurate and updated on the internet ?


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Frenchlover said:


> Has anyone a map of this project, I unfortunately not succeeded to find one accurate and updated on the internet ?


So far, no one has found any map of this LRT. In fact, the whole project is uniquely opaque in that not a lot of public information is available about it. 

Hell, most of the pictures we have of the project come from articles, or from construction companies involved in the project. There's no official renders of what the trainsets even look like.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Frenchlover said:


> Has anyone a map of this project, I unfortunately not succeeded to find one accurate and updated on the internet ?





al-numbers said:


> So far, no one has found any map of this LRT. In fact, the whole project is uniquely opaque in that not a lot of public information is available about it.
> 
> Hell, most of the pictures we have of the project come from articles, or from construction companies involved in the project. There's no official renders of what the trainsets even look like.


Maybe this one?








LRT "10th of Ramadan - New Administrative City" - Concord for Engineering and Contracting







www.concord-ec.com














And there are lots of pictures deep in the search, but only in Arabian:





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Ah, my Arab is atrocious. I am corrected!

Those are interesting pictures and sources. Thanks dimlys!


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Alright, I have tried to delve into some corporate websites and found that work is already underway for the Cairo Regional Monorail.










*Lines:* 2
*Cost:* 4.5 billion US$ (4.1 billion Euro)
*Speed:* 80 kilometers/hour on both lines
*Trainsets:* _INNOVIA_ monorail 300 train by Bombardier
*Number of Trainsets:* 70 four-car _INNOVIA _Monorail 300 trains (280 cars)
*Signalling and communication:* _CITYFLO_ 650 communications-based train control technology by Bombardier
*Capacity:* 45,000 passengers/hour
------------------------------------------------------------
*Project Owner:* National Authority for Tunnels
*Executing Agency:* Joint Venture "JV" between: Bombardier Transportation-the Arab Contractors-Orascom Construction


*The Monorail of the New Capital City:
Overview:* It links Cairo governorate from the Stadium station of Cairo Metro Line 3 in Salah Salem Street with New Cairo and the New Capital City.
*Length:* 54 kilometers
*Travel Time:* 60 minutes / 1 hour
*Stations:* 21 stations which are: "the stadium – Hisham Barakat – Nouri Khattab – the 7th District – Free Zone - Marshal Tantawy – Cairo Festival - El Choueifat - Air Hospital – Narjis District – Mohammed Naguib – American University – Emaar – Nafoura Square – Al Barwa – Middle Ring Road – Mohammed Bin Zayed – Regional Ring Road – Almasa Hotel – Ministries (Al Wezarat) District – Administrative Capital".

*The Monorail of 6 of October City:
Overview:* It links Giza governorate starting from Gameat El Dewal station of Cairo Metro Line 3, with 6 October City, Sheikh Zayed City and the new expansions of 6 October City.
*Length:* 42 kilometers
*Travel Time:* 42 minutes
*Stations:* 12 stations which are: "Boulak (Gameat El Dewal) – the Ring Road – El Marioutia – El Mansouria - the Desert Road (Cairo/Alexandria) – Hyperone – Jouhina – Authority of Urban Communities – El Hosary – Dar El Fouad – the Industrial Zone – High Speed Railway".



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312432115879993346

Sources:
Cairo Monorail Project - New Capital City and 6th of October Lines | The Arab Contractors
Cairo Monorail System in Egypt - Railway Technology
INNOVIA monorail 300 / CITYFLO 650 - Cairo, Egypt


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Well, indeed it seems that there are a minima 2 projects going on simultaneously, the monorail you just described and another system on another northern route as presented by Dimlys. 
Can somebody confirm it as we can also see the first monorail in the Dimlys Map ?
Is the second one actually being built or is it still a project ?
What about the 4th Metro line as we can see in Urban rail map ?


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Frenchlover said:


> Well, indeed it seems that there are a minima 2 projects going on simultaneously, the monorail you just described and another system on another northern route as presented by Dimlys.


Well, there are several more rail-related projects in Cairo such as the renovation of train stations in Giza, continued extension of Line 3 to the airport and Giza, systems upgrading, the proposed High-Speed Rail, etc. 

It's just we have more news about the LRT and monorail for the moment.



Frenchlover said:


> Can somebody confirm it as we can also see the first monorail in the Dimlys Map ?


The Egypt subforum is more active and has Arab users who can navigate local news and updates better than we can. I suggest asking there to get first-hand accounts/photos.



Frenchlover said:


> Is the second one actually being built or is it still a project ?


For now, there's no construction on the Giza - 6th October City monorail yet, though funding has already been allocated, according to sources posted above in this thread.



Frenchlover said:


> What about the 4th Metro line as we can see in Urban rail map ?


The 4th metro line is not yet seen any building, although partial investment has been recently secured for the line.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

I finally got the solution looking at the video above. I made a screenshot from all the projects... even though, I'm not sure of what is actually going on right now...








Legend : Pink : 4th Metro Line ; Violet : 6th Metro Line ; Blue West : Monorail 6th October ; Blue East : LRT ; Red East New Adminstrative Capital Monorail

I also looked at the ENC Site, in english, which is totally outdated about the ongoing projects... even though they are supposed to manage most of them.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Found this video about future line 4:






And on New Administrative Capital LRT:


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Nice!  I found out rolling stock contractor Bombardier made a video on the Cairo monorail. Even gives detailed routes and station placements.


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Meanwhile, there hasn't seem to be any recent news on the Line 3 extension into Giza. In fact, the most recent article I could find about this came from this March!

*The Minister of Transport surprises the workers at Maspero Station of CML 3 – Phase 3*


















> On Saturday 29th February 2020 at 7 am the Minister of Transport Lieutenant General Kamel Al Wazir surprised the workers at Maspero station of Cairo Metro Line 3 – Phase 3 which was in the presence of Eng. Sayed Farouk – Senior Vice Chairman of the Arab Contractors Company.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Source: The Minister of Transport surprises the workers at Maspero Station of CML 3 – Phase 3| The Arab Contractors


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

al-numbers said:


> Nice!  I found out rolling stock contractor Bombardier made a video on the Cairo monorail. Even gives detailed routes and station placements.


And another one:






Plus urbanrail was partially updated with LRT line is seen at the upper right part of the map:


UrbanRail.Net > Africa > Egypt > CAIRO Metro


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

dimlys1994 said:


> And another one:


And they even use the LRT of my own country's capital, Kuala Lumpur! 

I have to say, that floorplan does not look commute-friendly at all. No direct interchange between the LRT and monorail, or provisions for future lines or stations. Passenger transfers seem to be secondary to retail shopping. Hope the design won't stay like this.


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Latest photos of the Cairo LRT, courtesy of Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317937462623219712


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*“10,000 man-months in two years”: Hill mobilises for world’s longest monorail in Egypt*
*US consultant Hill International is rapidly gearing up for its role as client adviser for the $4bn, 100km monorail project that is set to transform public transport in Cairo.*











> ...The monorail will have two lines, one running from Cairo west to 6th of October City, and the other east to the Ministerial District of the New Administrative Capital (see map, below).
> 
> Abdel Fattah said the western line would have its eastern terminus in the centre of Cairo, creating a number of logistical challenges – “Cairo being Cairo,” he said.
> 
> Another challenge is the tight timeframe for completion, since the Egyptian authorities have placed great political importance on rapid infrastructure development (see further reading).













Source:








"10,000 man-months in two years": Hill mobilises for world's longest monorail in Egypt - Global Construction Review


US consultant Hill International is rapidly gearing up for its role as client adviser for theÂ $4bn, 100km monorailÂ project that is set to transform public transport in Cairo. The Egyptian National…




www.globalconstructionreview.com


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Egypt, Japan discuss procedures to implement Cairo Metro Line 4*











> (MENAFN - Daily News Egypt) Egypt's Minister of Transport Kamel El-Wazir met with Japan's Ambassador to Cairo Masaki Noke to discuss the latest procedures to implement the Cairo Metro Line 4 project. Also present at the meeting were a delegation from the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA).
> 
> The Cairo Metro Line 4 will run from Giza's 6th of October district to the Fustat district in Old Cairo.



Source:


https://menafn.com/1101033871/Egypt-Japan-discuss-procedures-to-implement-Cairo-Metro-Line-4


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Cairo Monorail updates:

From LinkedIn: *There will be a Social Discussion regarding the potential social & environmental impacts of the monorail projects linking Cairo with 6th October & the New Administrative Capital. Discussion shall take place on 07 November 2020 in Zamalek near to Armed Forces Club. Time: 06 to 09 PM

*From Twitter (using bad Google Translate): *The Minister of Transport is following up on the implementation rates of the electric train and Monorail projects for the new administrative capital.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322139706465898496


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Cairo LRT updates:*

New photos, courtesy of Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322134144672014336


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

al-numbers said:


> *Cairo LRT updates:*
> 
> New photos, courtesy of Twitter
> 
> ...


Do you now if :

The monorail has begun its buiding?
Metro L4 is actually being built ? Does work has begun ?


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Frenchlover said:


> Do you now if :
> 
> The monorail has begun its buiding?
> Metro L4 is actually being built ? Does work has begun ?


The monorail is currently being built, but all the pictures I could find are from LinkedIn, and I'm not sure the companies there like reposting.

The L4 isn't built yet, but funding and agreements have been signed.


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Some photos of the Cairo Monorail project, scoured through LinkedIn.




























Sources:








Amr Sha’ban on LinkedIn: #cairomonorail #orascom #engineering


First Curved mold adjustment in Cairo Monorail project NCL Great Work in progress 🔝🇪🇬 #cairomonorail #Orascom #engineering




www.linkedin.com












Hill International, Inc. on LinkedIn: Every journey begins with a first step. The Cairo Monorail project… | 73 comments


Every journey begins with a first step. The Cairo Monorail project celebrates the completion of its first column at the New Administrative Capital City… | 73 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com












Devid Cela on LinkedIn: #cairo #monorail #steel #projects #precast #structure #formwork…


#Cairo Monorail is going ahead. This wonderful Infrastructure is majestic. It is really fascinating to imagine and understand how the guideway beams are…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Here is where Egypt’s monorail stops will be located *
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
Nov 12, 2020

Chairman of Board of Directors of Arab Contractors Company Sayed Farouk on Wednesday visited the site of one of Cairo’s upcoming monorail projects.

According to a press release from the Arab Contractors Company, Farouk was escorted by the Director of Foundation and Engineering Department, Youssef Hassan, the Deputy Director of Bridges Department, Heba Abu Al-Ela, and project manager Mohammed Ramadan.

The US$4.5 billion monorail project is the first of its kind in Egypt and includes two lines: a 43 km-long rail set to extend from 6th of October City to Giza, and another rail connecting Cairo’s New Administrative Capital to Nasr City at a length of 54 km.

The 6th of October project is slated to begin operating in 2023 and includes 12 stations—New October Station, Industrial Zone Station, Sadat Station, Sixth of October City Authority Station, Engineers Association Station, Nile University Station, Hyper One station, Cairo-Alexandria Desert Road, Mansouriya Station, Mariouteya Station, Ring Road Station, and Nile Valley Station.

The project linking Cairo’s New Administrative Capital is scheduled for completion in 2022.

More : Here is where Egypt's monorail stops will be located - Egypt Independent


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Latest photos of the LRT, courtesy of Twitter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325555280155996160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326528296763478016


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

The National Tunnels: The implementation of the electrified train Al-Salam - the administrative capital - the tenth reached 70% 



> The National Tunnels Authority confirmed that the implementation rates of the Salam - Administrative Capital - Tenth of Ramadan electric train project have so far reached approximately 70%, as an intensive time program is being implemented to speed up the project’s completion, completion and opening next October.
> 
> The implementation of the project is financed by the Chinese side through a soft loan provided by the Chinese Akzim Bank amounting to 1.2 billion dollars, including 739 million dollars at an interest rate of 1.8% and 461 million dollars at an interest rate of 2%, as this loan will be repaid over a period of 15 years after a grace period of 5 Years, and this loan covers the entire cost of the project.



Source:








القومية للأنفاق: تنفيذ القطار المكهرب السلام - العاصمة الإدارية - العاشر وصل 70%


أكدت الهيئة القومية للأنفاق أن معدلات تنفيذ مشروع القطار الكهربائى السلام - العاصمة الإدارية - العاشر من رمضان، وصلت حتى...




c-egy.com


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

To those who still want another perspective, the routes of the LRT and the two monorail projects are now shown on this map of Greater Cairo - with all the development projects counted in.









Cairo Interactive Map - Mapping Properties


Search, explore and share easily Real estate projects location in Cairo on an Interactive Map that includes the latest projects masterplan.




mapping.properties


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Orascom and Mitsubishi win $800m Cairo metro contract*
*A joint venture between Egyptian contractor Orascom and the Mitsubishi Corporation has signed a $800m contract with Egypt’s National Authority for Tunnels for the first phase of Cairo Metro’s Line 4.*











> The underground line will be the ”main metro line for tourism transportation in Egypt” according to Orascom, and will connect 16 stations over 19km, linking Greater Cairo’s centre to Giza’s pyramids, as well as Besix and Orascom’s Grand Egyptian Museum.
> 
> Work on the project includes track laying, depot and workshop construction, signalling, power supplies, telecoms and automatic fare collection.
> 
> The development will be financed by a loan from the Japanese International Corporation Agency.



Source:








Orascom and Mitsubishi win $800m Cairo metro contract - Global Construction Review


A joint venture between Egyptian contractor Orascom and the Mitsubishi Corporation has signed a $800m contract with Egypt’s National Authority for Tunnels for the first phase of Cairo Metro’s Line…




www.globalconstructionreview.com


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*BRI: Egypt signs new agreements for second and third phases of light rail project *
The entire project linking Cairo to the new capital would be completed by Q4 2021








_Construction machine works at the site of the future Light Rail Train (LTR) project "Al-Salam - New Administrative Capital (NAC)" to link with 10th of Ramadan and the El-Salam district in east Cairo, Egypt July 9, 2019._



> The Egyptian government signed on Monday two agreements with the Chinese AVIC/CREC consortium to implement the second and third phases of the light rail project linking Cairo to the New Administrative Capital.
> 
> The $130 million second phase, from the Administrative Capital Station 1 to the Administrative Capital Station 2, with a length of 3.9 kilometres and one station, would be funded through a Chinese loan of $60 million with the Egyptian government providing the rest".
> 
> "The overall construction work in the first and second phases has reached 65 percent," Egypt's transportation minister Kamel El Wazir told Zawya Projects on the sidelines of the Cairo ICT Forum.


*LRT extension:*
Second Phase: Administrative Capital Station 1 - Administrative Capital Station 2
Length: 3.9 kilometres
Station: 1

Third Phase: Administrative Capital Station 2 - Sports City station //_and_// 10th of Ramadan 1 station - 10 of Ramadan 2 station
Length: 14.7 kilometres //_and_// 5.3 kilometres
Station(s): 2



Source:








BRI: Egypt signs new agreements for second and third phases of light rail project


The entire project linking Cairo to the new capital would be completed by Q4 2021




www.zawya.com


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Bombardier to Open an Engineering Academy in Cairo*


> Bombardier Transportation says it will open an engineering academy in Cairo, Egypt, so that engineers can be trained to work on the Cairo monorail system as well as future mobility projects.
> 
> Bombardier announced its decision to establish an engineering academy in Cairo at the opening day of TransMEA 2020, an exhibition held in Egypt’s capital.


Source:








Bombardier to Open an Engineering Academy in Cairo


Bombardier has announced it is opening an engineering academy in Cairo, Egypt, to train engineers for its monorail project in the capital.




railway-news.com


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Latest update for the LRT.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328782854529093633


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

For Cairo Metro's Line 3, there is still progress on the western section that shall connect to parts of Giza. Trouble is, almost every update is on LinkedIn.



> Cairo Metro line 3 phase 3
> KitKat station
> Temporary opening which is marked in that photo is used to hand over materials and equipments under slabs then after finishing the all works is will be closed using couplers for steel convections.
> #vinci #metro #cairo_metro #underground #tbm #monorail #construction #tunneling #tunnel
> I hope that post would be useful for all.


Source:








Youssef Fouad on LinkedIn: #vinci #metro #cairo_metro #underground #tbm #monorail #construction…


Cairo Metro line 3 phase 3 KitKat station Temporary opening which is marked in that photo is used to hand over materials and equipments under slabs then after…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Egypt plans big rail expansion, nears agreement with Bechtel *
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
Dec 3, 2020

Egypt is rushing ahead with plans for an expansion of its metro and railway networks and is near agreement with Bechtel Corp to implement Cairo’s sixth metro line, Transport Minister Kamel al-Wazir said on Monday.

Speaking to the American Chamber of Commerce, Wazir said most of the bigger transport projects, which also include dry ports and river transport, should be finished by the end of 2024.

Egypt was working on a memorandum of understanding with Bechtel for feasibility studies and implementation of the $5 billion, 30 km sixth metro line, he said.

More : Egypt plans big rail expansion, nears agreement with Bechtel - Egypt Independent


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Orascom-Mitsubishi consortium wins $800mln Cairo metro contract *
Scope of work includes signaling, power supply, telecommunication, platform screen door, automatic fare collection, track work and the depot/workshop








_An Egyptian employee stands on a tunnel at the construction site of Maspero station of the Cairo Metro's third line during the official visit of French Junior Transport Minister Jean-Baptiste Djebbari and Egypt's National Authority for Tunnels President Essam Wali in Cairo, Egypt, November 22, 2020._
Reuters/Amr Abdallah Dalsh 



> Egypt-based Orascom Construction said its consortium with Mitsubishi Corporation has secured a major contract from the National Authority for Tunnels (NAT) to execute the railway systems, track and depot works package for the first phase of Cairo Metro Line 4.
> 
> The total value of the turnkey contract is $800 million, of which Orascom Construction’s share exceeds $350 million, said the company in a statement.
> 
> The scope of work includes signaling, power supply, telecommunication, platform screen door, automatic fare collection, track work and the depot/workshop, it stated.


Source:








Orascom-Mitsubishi consortium wins $800mln Cairo metro contract


Scope of work includes signaling, power supply, telecommunication, platform screen door, automatic fare collection, track work and the depot/workshop




www.zawya.com


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Taken last week - a new LRT station is being built near the New Administrative Capital's coptic cathedral.











Source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336426938915753985


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

New photos of the LRT stations still being constructed, from Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349411714652114947


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









Britain to provide £1.7bn backing for Cairo monorail consortium


UK Export Finance has agreed to back a £1.7bn buyer credit facility for a consortium led by Bombardier Transportation for the Cairo monorail project.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## Mr Smiyh (Aug 28, 2012)

a more open article in french if people are intersted the railjournal is behind a paywall unfortunately:








Le Royaume-Uni va financer un crédit de 1,9 milliards d'euros pour la construction du Monorail du Caire - Actu Train


Égypte - Actu Train



actutrain.com


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

New photos of the monorail line being built by Cairo International Stadium, from Facebook.




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=915797835824585&id=305374653533576


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Egypt to inaugurate Ataba-Kitkat phase of 3rd metro line in December 2021*
*The third line will connect Greater Cairo with 6 October city, the New Administrative Capital, and other east Cairo cities*


> The third phase of the third underground metro line in Cairo which connects Ataba Square and Kitkat in Imbaba is set to be inaugurated in December of this year, said Minister of Transport Kamel El-Wazir on Wednesday.
> 
> El-Wazir explained that 49 percent of the third phase of the line has been completed.
> 
> This third phase of the third line will run from Ataba Station to Isaaf followed by Maspero - all in Downtown Cairo- then Zamalek across the NIle, before reaching the Kitkat area in Imbaba.


The article also posits when the next metro extensions will open.

Source: Egypt to inaugurate Ataba-Kitkat phase of 3rd metro line in December 2021 - Politics - Egypt


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Meanwhile, work on the central monorail station in the New Administrative Capital is underway.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353785353359024128


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* House of Representatives approves EBRD grant to modernize Cairo Metro’s first line*
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
Feb 9, 2021

Egypt’s House of Representatives approved on Tuesday a grant agreement for technical assistance between Egypt and the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) in renovating the first line of the Cairo Metro.

The project agreement, worth €3,500 million, was signed by the two parties back in October.

MP Wahed Qorqor, representing Parliament’s plan and budget committee, confirmed that the project time has been reduced from six to four years, in light of leadership directives to shorten project implementation periods.

More : House of Representatives approves EBRD grant to modernize Cairo Metro's first line - Egypt Independent


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Good News: there has been some more photo and video updates on Cairo's metro projects. 

Bad News: they're all in LinkedIn. They can still be accessed without an account, but compiling the pictures here would bloat this page and make it annoying to scroll.

*Cairo Monorail*








Peter Nabil Edwar on LinkedIn: #monorail | 11 comments


My Project #Monorail | 11 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com





*Metro - Line 3*








Hemdan Abdallah Elshaer on LinkedIn: #construction #project #engineering #infrastructure #metro #railnews…


Pile cap of viaduct between Qawmia station and Ring road station - Greater Cairo metro Line 3 phase 3B #construction #project #engineering #infrastructure…




www.linkedin.com





*Metro - Line 4*








Hazem Khalifa on LinkedIn: #cairo #metro #line4 #diaphragm_walls


Cute Monster is waiting to make progress #Cairo #Metro #Line4 #Diaphragm_Walls




www.linkedin.com





*Light Rail Transit*








EGL successfully performed the movement of construction equipment for the New Light Rail Line Project in Egypt.


Door-to-Door Project Service (EGL - Kadmar Group) Project Information A French-Egyptian Consortium obtained an Egyptian Ministry of Transport contract for overhaul including the construction of a light rail track that will link Cairo with the 10th of Ramadan railway. Last year, the government launc




www.linkedin.com












TPF GETINSA EUROESTUDIOS, S.L. on LinkedIn: #egypt #cairo #tpfingenieria #construction #projectmanagement #egipto…


TPF GETINSA EUROESTUDIOS, S.L. is working for a main consultant Khatib & Alami providing coordination, management, and construction supervision services in the…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Cairo - New Capital monorail


















Tarek Khedr on LinkedIn: #cairomonorail #orascomconstruction #engineering #civilengineering…


#CairoMonorail in New Capital City. 🚝 #OrascomConstruction #engineering #civilengineering #thisisegypt #cairo #egypt #construction #monorail #metro…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* French company wins bid to manage and operate Salam City/10th of Ramadan City Electric Train * 
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_ 
Mar 4, 2021

RATP Dev, a French company, has won a bid for the management, operation, and maintenance of the Salam City/10th of Ramadan City Electric Train, which willl pass through Cairo’s New Administrative Capital (NAC).

The Egyptian Minister of Transport Kamel al-Wazir on Wednesday announced that RATP Dev had signed a contract for the project, in the presence of the French ambassador to Cairo Stéphane Romatet, and officials from Egypt’s Ministry of Transport and the National Authority for Tunnels.

Wazir said that this is the second contract between the company and the ministry for one of the ministry’s projects, as the same company operates Cairo’s third metro line.

More : French company wins bid to manage and operate Salam City/10th of Ramadan City Electric Train - Egypt Independent


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Crossposted from the Egypt subforum:



Mortdecai said:


> Amazing Drone footage, someone needs to invest in that instead if the crocked 360p most channels stream at! Frustrating!
> 
> View attachment 1175890
> View attachment 1175891


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Cairo Metro - Line 3 (Attaba - Imbabah - Cairo University)*

















Left - overground
Right - underground









 Charles Bels on LinkedIn: #vinciconstruction #bouyguesconstruction | 12 comments


Cairo Metro Project - Line 3 Phase 3 #vinciconstruction #bouyguesconstruction | 12 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com












Ahmed Desouky on LinkedIn: #efjv #nfm #tbm #cairo #egypt #tunnels #cairo_metro #metro #tunnelling…


The longest TBM ... heavy curve.... new challenge #EFJV #NFM #TBM #Cairo #Egypt #Tunnels #Cairo_metro #Metro #tunnelling #Bouygues #vinci #arabco #Orascom




www.linkedin.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Electric rail project at New Administrative Capital reaches 88 percent completion *
June 20, 2021
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_ 

Egyptian Prime Minister Moustafa Madbouly on Saturday was briefed on the progress of the New Administrative Capital’s electrical rail project, which has reached 88 percent of construction work.

Madbouly inspected the work down on the electric light rail project “Al-Salam – New Administrative Capital – Tenth of Ramadan”, accompanied by Minister of Transport Kamel Al-Wazir, Governor of Cairo Major General Khaled Abdel-Aal, and the Ministry of Transport’s high ranking staff.

Madbouly began his tour by inspecting the large central interchange station of Adly Mansour, which will include an integrated transport complex.

More : Electric rail project at New Administrative Capital reaches 88 percent completion - Egypt Independent


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Egypt receives first two vehicles for monorail train*
July 22, 2021
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_

Egypt received the first two monorail trains for the Nasr City – New Administrative Capital monorail line at the port of Alexandria, Lieutenant General Kamel al-Wazir, Minister of Transport, announced.

In statements to Al-Masry Al-Youm, Wazir said that the monorail construction is on schedule, with the first phase of the Stadium/Al-Moshir Mosque station scheduled to be inaugurated in next May.

He added that Egypt has received the signaling systems for the electric train project and they will be installed at the beginning of the coming week.

More : Egypt receives first two vehicles for monorail train - Egypt Independent


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Cairo monorail U/C

مشروع مونوريل العاصمة الادارية - YouTube


----------



## Musha (Dec 19, 2019)

D K said:


> Cairo monorail U/C
> 
> مشروع مونوريل العاصمة الادارية - YouTube


I didn’t realize the video was 16 mins long. Ended up watching till the end. Very nice


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Yes, worth to see until the end and the Buddha Bar like music gives it a particular taste lol


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Cairo new LRT U/C

فيديو جوي القطار الكهربائي الخفيف | كل ما تريد معرفته عن المسار واماكن المحطات - YouTube

Actually it is a ground level / elevated mass transit metro system but they call it "LRT"...


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

D K said:


> Cairo new LRT U/C
> 
> فيديو جوي القطار الكهربائي الخفيف | كل ما تريد معرفته عن المسار واماكن المحطات - YouTube
> 
> Actually it is a ground level / elevated mass transit metro system but they call it "LRT"...


It is definitely not a LRT like the ones we have in Calgary or Edmonton (CAN).It looks more like the metro systems that I have seen in Amsterdam or Rotterdam (HOL.).The vidéo is very nice though and the music too!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)




----------

